# Does anyone speak french?



## kurant (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd like to practice my french, you know how it goes, if you dont use it you lose it, are there any quebecois here or french?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Québecois et Francais sont deux langues tres different, no?
Je ne parl plus francais, seulement un peux español ici en Mexico.
It made my ears smoke just to get that written; it has been a very, very long time.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where are you in Mexico? Important information if you want someone to talk to.


----------

